# Thinking about DIY'ing a Gifkins dovtail / box joint jig....



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Anyone here did anything similar yet ?

http://www.gifkins.com.au/GWReview.pdf

Looks pretty freaking easy to mimic but you know how that goes some times.
I was actually thinking about using the templates from the old craftsman dove tail jig I have for it. Or possibly buying a set from Rockler or some where. Then using a top bearing bit as shown.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Catalog #15 Page 3-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

=========




Duane867 said:


> Anyone here did anything similar yet ?
> 
> http://www.gifkins.com.au/GWReview.pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## Twill57 (Jun 8, 2009)

A few years ago I bought the Stots Template Master and used it to make a similar jig. Works well for me and I had less than $50 in the Template Master and MDF to make the dovetail jig. Stots - Dovetail Template Master


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

See now I have to make a Katie jig. 



Hey I am still a newbie ya know


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

see below

=


Duane867 said:


> See now I have to make a Katie jig.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I am still a newbie ya know


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

A dovetail guide made out of beautiful hardwood. BJ, you a bloody showoff!

[D*mn you're good BJ] :dirol:


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Twill57 said:


> A few years ago I bought the Stots Template Master and used it to make a similar jig. Works well for me and I had less than $50 in the Template Master and MDF to make the dovetail jig. Stots - Dovetail Template Master


Hi Tom:

I've been looking at Richard's dovetail template and found it interesting enough to include in my notes. However, the only method he has of handing half-blind dovetails is to slap a second piece of wood on the face with through dovetails in it. To my mind that's a kludge. How do you handle the problem? Do you have a work around?


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

I hate'choo Bob....... * Envious look *


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

I don't mean to be LOL

But it's so easy to make one of the Katie jigs and so cheap,you know me cheap old SOB..

I wanted a bigger Katie jig, so I made one I just could not justify the high price of the fac.one..over 400.oo for the bigger jig.
I have many dovetail jigs and have tried many out and the Katie buts all of them to shame,,it's so easy to use and it works right out of the box if you buy one...

All one needs is one of the templates fingers and you have the pattern you can copy over and over..the alum.bar I got off of ebay for peanuts..

=============



BigJimAK said:


> A dovetail guide made out of beautiful hardwood. BJ, you a bloody showoff!
> 
> [D*mn you're good BJ] :dirol:


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

BJ,

Just curious if you have tried the Gifkins and if so, how do you rate it against the Katie?

btw, nice job on the jig!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Bob

Katie is number one and the Gifkins is number two,that's because you can select diff.setups..or say you can move the fingers all over the place.. plus it can be used for the blind dovetails also,with the spec.dovetail bit and template..and it can all be done on the router table and that's real plus.


http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/Organic-Half-Blind-Dovetail-Plate/productinfo/SOKJHB/
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/True-Dovetail-Pattern-Bit-048CD3_4CL2-1_4OL1_4SH/productinfo/01011A/
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/Catalog-15-Page-3/products/459/



=======



Bob said:


> BJ,
> 
> Just curious if you have tried the Gifkins and if so, how do you rate it against the Katie?
> 
> btw, nice job on the jig!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> HI Bob
> 
> Katie is number one and the Gifkins is number two,that's because you can select diff.setups..or say you can move the fingers all over the place.. plus it can be used for the blind dovetails also.
> 
> =======


Thanks, I have wondered if there was much difference between the two. I need to think about selling my Gifkins and looking into the Katie jig one day for the extra flexibility. Gifkins is a nice set up though.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Ok Bob, ya sold me. I'm going to look for a couple Katie jig fingers.


----------



## Twill57 (Jun 8, 2009)

allthunbs said:


> Hi Tom:
> 
> I've been looking at Richard's dovetail template and found it interesting enough to include in my notes. However, the only method he has of handing half-blind dovetails is to slap a second piece of wood on the face with through dovetails in it. To my mind that's a kludge. How do you handle the problem? Do you have a work around?


Ron:
No work around here. I just glued on the face per the instructions.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Twill57 said:


> Ron:
> No work around here. I just glued on the face per the instructions.


Thanks Tom -- I was hoping.


----------



## masswood (Nov 28, 2009)

Bob said:


> BJ,
> 
> Just curious if you have tried the Gifkins and if so, how do you rate it against the Katie?
> 
> btw, nice job on the jig!


Don't Know about the Katie jig but I own the Gifkin Jig and love it, It is so easy to use anybody can do it in 10 minutes.

Joe :happy:


----------

